# ka24 vs sr20



## stink (Jan 16, 2011)

I am looking at adding another car to the family. I am torn between 95-97 altima and the 99-02 infiniti g20 or sentra. This car will be my daily driver to work and some long trips. Just wanted other nissan fans input on the matter. Some bolt on mods will be done but I am cheap and lazy so I will not be going wild. Thanks for the input. :givebeer:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Kinda comparing apples and oranges! There's a big defferance between an Altima, Sentra and a G20! The G20 is the nicest of the bunch, but also the most expensive to repair. The Altima is practical and reliable transportation, but not the most exciting to drive, albeit mods can help improve performance. The Sentra came with both the GA16DE and SR20DE. The SR20DE is the best performance engine of the three. Any of these engines can be modified and are perfectly suitable "as is" for commuter use with some long trips. It's a matter of personal taste, really.


----------



## stink (Jan 16, 2011)

That much I do know SMJ. The g20 is in there for me but my wife will need to drive it as well. Its my love for the ka that pushes me toward the altima. I am on my second d21 2wd pickup and I beat the crap out of it. The first one I drove for a month with a bad slave. I mean all the clutch pedal did was let me start it. The motor ran like new at 170000.And I drove it to the junk yard. Got a company car and did not need it. I need a car as tough as my truck. And as cheap to repair. I am sick of making car payments for a stupid saturn vue. I am more or less looking for the best buy for under 4k$ that will last with min problems. I have never owned an altima or sentra. I would even consider a maxima if the price is right. So what your saying is if it is a nissan its good right.
I WILL NEVER BUY ANOTHER GM. and hondas annoy me toyotas are expensive.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The KA24DE is a good engine. Common problems include oil leaking from the front timing cover, leaking intake gaskets, upper chain rattle (corrected by removing the upper chain guides) and oil leaking into the distributor. It's often called a "workhorse" engine like the KA24E. It's not the best performance-type engine, but things can be done to increase it, if you want to invest the money. The L30 Altimas of 98-01 had better body reinforcements than the U13 Altimas of 93-97 and had a stiffer ride and better handling, IMO. A Sentra SE with the 2.0L gives you the versatility of a 4 door sedan but a little kick from the SR20DE. Add a turbo and it'll make a nice sleeper! Altima does offer a bit more room for those long trips, though.


----------



## stink (Jan 16, 2011)

O.K. here is the real deal. I hate my saturn and wanted to trade it down to save money. And the new neighbor with the pos honda. So I wanted something to make his civic hb look like the pos it really is. I could put some work into my hb pu. or I could get a 4 door sedan that would do just that with a few mods. I have never owned a car with the sr20 but I know it is a good motor. I am just a honda hater I think they look dumb and sound like a bumble bee. so it looks like I will have to sell my 97 hb pickup to get a car. So who wants to buy my bone stock base model truck so I can make that stupid honda look like the pos getto slammer it really is?


----------

